# Free pigeons looking for a home



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

I have two 2008 hens that are a cross between English Owls and Long Face Clean Leg Tumblers. If anyone would like them, please provide a box and cover the cost of shipping. You can email me at [email protected]

Thanks

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## B.Pigeons (Feb 21, 2009)

where are you from?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*crosses*

Harrisburg, PA


----------

